# Cephalotus cuts.



## atlantis (Apr 13, 2014)

Hello everyone.

First of all, I apologize if the thread isn´t in the correct place, but I didn´t know where to post it.

As I can´t show you orchid flowers yet, I´ve taken some photos of the other group of plants I love: carnivorous plants.

These are some cuts of Cephalotus follicularis that I did in early August 2013.

It a slow growing plant, with 2 different kind of leaves:
- Normal leaves (produced between late fall and early spring in this latitude)
- Pitcher leaves (the "carnivorous" component. They´re produced between late spring and early fall).

I grow my Cephalotus among my Paphs. They´re EXTREMELY prone to fungus attack, so they inform me if I´m providing enough ventilaton to my orchids or not.
They´re very sensitive to scale infection so...If you want your orchids free of scales...plant a Cephlotus very close oke:.

Since they´re so "problematic", I always try to save some cuts from the adult plants. In fact, these cuts were taken from two young plants far away from their adult size yet (and both with hundreds of scales right now :sob

I hope these small plants start sending their first tiny pitchers soon.

Enjoy.

(Pots are 5.5 cm across)















And just for enjoyment... a nice flower from my _Camellia japonica_


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 13, 2014)

What a wonderul Camellia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 13, 2014)

Awesome progress on the Cephalotus cuttings!


----------



## Secundino (Apr 14, 2014)

Envidiaaaaa!!!! Cephalotus are so cute. And so difficult. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heather (Apr 14, 2014)

Gorgeous!


----------



## abax (Apr 15, 2014)

I soooo love camellias and that deep red/pink is soooo beautiful. I'm very
envious. Camellias are very iffy here because of late, surprise frosts.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2014)

Lovely camellia cultivar.


----------



## atlantis (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you all for your comments.



abax said:


> I soooo love camellias and that deep red/pink is soooo beautiful. I'm very
> envious. Camellias are very iffy here because of late, surprise frosts.


Me too 
They´re really difficult here in Madrid, but there are huge Camellia trees in the north of Spain (Galicia and Asturias, mainly).
My plant isn´t in optimal shape...and I´ve been unable to figure out what´s the problem. At least it tries to give me some satisfactions. 



KyushuCalanthe said:


> Lovely camellia cultivar.


Thank you. If my memory serves me correctly...this cultivar is 'Alice Wood'.


----------

